# OS X/Safari Drag and Drop Issue



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

Greetings - I have a user that uses Outlook Web Access. While he was using IE, he could drag and drop JPG attachments to the desktop without issue. 

Now he is using Safari. When he attempts to drag and drop a JPG attachment, it drops the html file instead of the JPG. 

Anyone have any ideas? 

Thank you very much. I appreciate your time.


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

More information:

Safari names the dropped file <filename>.jpg.webloc

Explorer does not. 

I do not know how to stop Safari from doing this. 

I am a Mac noob. :smile:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i've never had an issue drag/drop pics from the web, but then i don't use outlook either. try right clicking (or control click if you have a one button mouse) and tell safari to "open image in new tab/window". now you should get the jpg all by itself, and can drag/drop to where you want.


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

sinclair_tm said:


> i've never had an issue drag/drop pics from the web, but then i don't use outlook either. try right clicking (or control click if you have a one button mouse) and tell safari to "open image in new tab/window". now you should get the jpg all by itself, and can drag/drop to where you want.




Yeah, he can save it. The issue is more of a drag-and-drop convenience than a save issue. 

I appreciate your input.


----------

